# Breeder Spaying at less than 12 weeks?



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Should I be wary of a breeder who will have a male pup neutered before the twelve week adoption?


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think so but I could be wrong. I think it is based on their weight too. I'm sure someone on here probably knows better than me.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I replied to your message that you sent. Boo was neutered at 8 weeks old. He is now 1 week shy of being 8 months old and his happy and healthy.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

For a toy dog it is not such a big deal to neuter young. They do not have the rapid growth issues of large breed dogs. Many breeders are going this route to ensure the pets are altered. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a neutered male pup.


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you all for the information. When this subject was brought up by the breeder, it was a totally new issue for me as well as a little shocking. I thought the "norm" was more like six months old and since I don't adopt a dog every day, I didn't even know that ideas had changed on the issue. I asked for advice here as well as my local vet who I have used for fourteen years. We continue to learn new things every day and remaining open about current issues keeps one knowledgeable. I try not to make up my mind about an issue until I have done some research. So, I appreciate the input from this site. In light of all of that, *I continue to look for a new pup.* *I would appreciate any leads on pups in my area, New Jersey, although I am willing to travel for pickup*. Health and happiness to all of SM !!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I also have never heard of it being a problem to neuter early--even large breeds.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

There is a new study out done on Golden Retrievers that I find interesting. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/hal-herzog/the-ethics-of-neutering_b_2790315.html
I also didn't realize that spaying/neutering was much less common in Europe. Less than 7% of dogs in Sweden are de-sexed and in Norway it is illegal to de-sex a dog unless it is for medical reasons! It makes me want to research this more thoroughly.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The shelter my sister adopted her dog from spays only females. The males are not neutered. She ended up neutering him anyway because he kept running away. He was not a puppy anymore when she had him neutered. That's in an area of France. I don't know today, but spaying and neutering was not common even tho it was common here in the States. Our dachshund had multiple false pregnancies and the vet never told my mom to spay her. He always treated her with pills. I had her spayed here in the States at 10 years of age when my mom came over with her and she had another false pregnancy. It really makes you wonder if it really helps with overpopulation of dogs in shelters. After all those decades doing this and there are still so many dogs in shelters. I don't think the breeding is the only cause. A lot of people dump the dogs when they want to go on vacation, when the dog gets sick, when they are unable to housebrake them....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I would never buy a puppy that the breeder insisted on spaying/neutering before they sent them to me. There is a lot of compelling studies that support spaying/neutering later in life is actually healthier for the dog. Both me and my breeder preferred that I spay Callie after she turned a year.


Don't Make This Mistake When Scheduling Your Dog's Neutering Procedure

Pet spay-neuter studies spotlight health risks, benefits - VIN

2013 June TheOtherEndoftheLeash


In Europe, instead of doing a complete hysterectomy on a female dog, they are only removing the ovaries, leaving the uterus.

Announcing a New Safer Alternative to Traditional Spaying


I truly wonder if my Zoe is dealing with Cushings due to her early spay.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I would never buy a puppy that the breeder insisted on spaying/neutering before they sent them to me. There is a lot of compelling studies that support spaying/neutering later in life is actually healthier for the dog. Both me and my breeder preferred that I spay Callie after she turned a year.
> 
> 
> Don't Make This Mistake When Scheduling Your Dog's Neutering Procedure
> ...


Crystal I think it's the contrary. They remove the uterus and leave the ovaries. When you remove the ovaries, the hormones are gone.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> Crystal I think it's the contrary. They remove the uterus and leave the ovaries. When you remove the ovaries, the hormones are gone.


It is an ovariectomy...they do take the ovaries :thumbsup: Spay it forward: Ovariectomy vs. ovariohysterectomy in veterinary medicine | petMD

Very interesting, looks really clean and safe. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdMm0bcO5fc[/ame]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> Crystal I think it's the contrary. They remove the uterus and leave the ovaries. When you remove the ovaries, the hormones are gone.


Nope. I meant they take the ovaries. It clearly states that in the article that I provided. 

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...iectomy-safer-alternative-to-pet-spaying.aspx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That is strange and does not make sense to me. You try to avoid taking the ovaries (at least in woman) because they will still produce the hormones you need and you won't go in menopause. I would think it is the same for animals. If I decide not to spay it is mostly because I still want my dog to produce hormones. By taking only the uterus I can avoid unwanted pregnancy. It seems to me that they are doing this because there is a less risk of incontinence since the uterus is so close to the bladder. But taking the ovaries only does not change anything when it comes to what's healthier for the bitch. For me it's as harmful as taking both, uterus and ovaries. I would not go for it. Uterus yes, ovaries no.


----------

